# Flip Camera - codec



## debanddon (Jan 17, 2009)

I just bought a new flip camera. When I try to upload the files to my movie maker 6.0 the following message comes up. I haven't a clue. 

The file C:\Program Files (x86) Pure Digital Technologies\FlipShare/FlipShare Utils.dll cannot be imported because the codec required to play the file is not installed on your computer. 

I googled codec and it appears it's some type of software that compresses or expands large files? 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Don


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you are using Vista 64 bit from that report

I assume that the camera drivers etc are not vista 64 compatible


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Looking at PureDigital's website you should use the camera software to transfer the movies to the computer (in the process the camera software can convert the files to WMV) then you should be able to open them in movie maker.

Click Here for the link and full directions.


----------

